# 32 yr old living and working in Heraklion, Crete looking to meet friends!!



## mariestewart (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi My name is Marie and I am living in the centre of Heraklion, Crete. I work for a family as a nanny. I have only been here a few weeks but would really like to meet some friends as I am planning on sticking around. So if there is anyone out there in the same boat please give me a shout...looking forward to hearing from you soon!
Marie 32 yrs old


----------



## vikraj (May 24, 2011)

*Looking to meet friends*



mariestewart said:


> Hi My name is Marie and I am living in the centre of Heraklion, Crete. I work for a family as a nanny. I have only been here a few weeks but would really like to meet some friends as I am planning on sticking around. So if there is anyone out there in the same boat please give me a shout...looking forward to hearing from you soon!
> Marie 32 yrs old


Hi marie, I will be visiting Heraklion in june (probably first week) and would like to meet any english speaking friends.


----------



## Georgina_ (May 18, 2011)

mariestewart said:


> Hi My name is Marie and I am living in the centre of Heraklion, Crete.


Hello, Marie 
Are you still here, in Iraklio? If yes, please contact me back by the e-mail { com} as it is not possible to send any private messages here.
Maybe two similar aged girls will find themes to talk about ))

Have a nice day!
G.


----------



## KJ76 (Jan 15, 2012)

mariestewart said:


> Hi My name is Marie and I am living in the centre of Heraklion, Crete. I work for a family as a nanny. I have only been here a few weeks but would really like to meet some friends as I am planning on sticking around. So if there is anyone out there in the same boat please give me a shout...looking forward to hearing from you soon!
> Marie 32 yrs old


Hi Marie,

I am 34 and originally from Northern Ireland but living in Germany. I will be visiting Heraklion from 16th Jan to 3rd February. I come over a few times per year on business (at the university) and I would like to socialise with some expats in Heraklion. Are you still in Heraklion and would you be interested in meeting up for coffee/food some evening?

Best wishes,
Karen


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

KJ76 said:


> Hi Marie,
> 
> I am 34 and originally from Northern Ireland but living in Germany. I will be visiting Heraklion from 16th Jan to 3rd February. I come over a few times per year on business (at the university) and I would like to socialise with some expats in Heraklion. Are you still in Heraklion and would you be interested in meeting up for coffee/food some evening?
> 
> ...




Hi Marie 

Welcome to the forum

Lucky you being able to visit Crete a few times per year. I love Crete but have never stayed in Heraklion I always stayed up in Chania or down in Elounda.
Hopefully someone will answer your post

Maiden.


----------



## precociousindy (Dec 6, 2011)

Hello Marie, welcome to the forum.

My name is Rayna and I live in Ierapetra with hopes of moving to Rethymnon. I am 29 and from the states with hopes to extend my visa for longer. I have no car but sometimes go through iraklion with my boyfriend or by bus. It would be great to have you as a contact and try to meet up sometime.
Also, have you been a nanny other places as well? Just curious.


----------



## laurauk31 (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi marie ,

I am moving to malia in may with my 3yr old so will be around if u want to meet up

laura










mariestewart said:


> Hi My name is Marie and I am living in the centre of Heraklion, Crete. I work for a family as a nanny. I have only been here a few weeks but would really like to meet some friends as I am planning on sticking around. So if there is anyone out there in the same boat please give me a shout...looking forward to hearing from you soon!
> Marie 32 yrs old


----------



## Stefanie Luthman (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi everybody,

I have just moved from Cambridge to Heraklion with my husband and my 5 months old baby. We'll be staying for the next 2 years and I would love to meet other English (or German or Swedish) speaking people. Please let me know if you're still meeting up and I'd be very happy to join.

Best wishes,

Stefanie


----------



## Mathew Halpin (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi Marie

I am an Australian living in Heraklion city since June 2011 with my partner. I have a small group of expat friends around and a bit above your age. We get together pretty often for drinks and trips around the island. Are you still in Heraklion? I am traveling until early March but would be happy to meet up after that.

I just joined this and cant see how to send a personal message?

Mathew


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Mathew Halpin said:


> Hi Marie
> 
> I am an Australian living in Heraklion city since June 2011 with my partner. I have a small group of expat friends around and a bit above your age. We get together pretty often for drinks and trips around the island. Are you still in Heraklion? I am traveling until early March but would be happy to meet up after that.
> 
> ...




Hi

Personal message facility will come into play once you become a regular poster.
Please use the forum to share your life in Crete with us
Maiden


----------

